# Bing camera



## rlcphotos (Jan 9, 2010)

not sure if this is the right place for this, but has any one here ever dealt with Bing camera?? I just stumbled on to it surfing and their prices a fairly low on Canon lens..was wondering if it is a scam place??


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 9, 2010)

well, considering that when you google bing camera and pretty much nothing shows up, except this thread, I wouldn't be too confident in it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

Probably a scam operation...

I did a search on Reseller Ratings (that's the first thing you should do if you're not sure about a place), and all that came up was Bingo Camera.

Was Bing a typo?

If it's the same place - it's a scam.


----------



## rlcphotos (Jan 9, 2010)

oops sorry my bad yes its Bingo Camera


----------

